# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Chambered body, electric mandolin

## GarY Nava

Hi Guys, hope that you are all managing to keep well and safe.
Ive just started to build a new emando, this time with a chambered body.
Above is what Im calling the core.
I'm doing a series of YouTube videos on the build process, so if your interested heres the playlist.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...rvp8N_Dx9xOCoN

----------

derbex, 

Lord of the Badgers, 

mandrian, 

Peter Skerratt, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

I'm becoming your friendly neighbourhood video embedder  :Smile:  :



Cool stuff Gary!

Daniel

----------

Bren, 

GarY Nava, 

John Kelly

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

interesting. Can't wait to see & hear the end result!

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## GarY Nava

The new emando has just gained some beautiful Koa sides.

And here's how I did it!




Cheers Gary

----------

Daniel Nestlerode, 

mandrian

----------


## John Kelly

Thanks again Gary for the very clear and instructive videos you produce.  Always so enjoyable to watch and hear.

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## Monte Barnett

This sort of thread is truly fun! Looking forward to the next video, Gary.

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## GarY Nava

Ive been working on the first stages of the neck; preparing the sapele, laminating for both decoration and stability, spliced head joint, inserting carbon fibre, head overlay, shaping the head and volute, tuner holes............
And here's how I got there-

----------

Daniel Nestlerode

----------


## John Kelly

Another clear, interesting and very instructional video, Gary.  Thanks for posting.

----------


## GarY Nava

> Another clear, interesting and very instructional video, Gary.  Thanks for posting.


Many thanks John, your comments are always greatly appreciated.
Take care and keep safe.
Gary

----------


## GarY Nava

Ive been working on the Koa back, to match the sides that you would have seen in an earlier post.  I wanted to incorporate; what Alembic call a continuous wood backplate. However, lacking sophisticated machinery, I had to use my router, a template and template follower and a 1mm diameter cutter. Now, if youve drilled 1mm holes you know that the drill can bend or break quite easily, so it was with some trepidation that I put 1mm cutter into a plunging router.


Cheers Gary

----------


## John Kelly

Gary, I loved your shooting board.  The tutors at Anniesland College back in 2003/4, Paul, Bill and Michael, had us making and using a shooting board, and I still use mine to this day.  Our preferred method of checking the edges of the joint for accuracy was to press both pieces together against the window pane and then carefully look for any light creeping through the joint line.  The slightest leak of light meant a bit more planing.  It worked a treat.  Working with hand tools, jigs and other bits you have made yourself is so satisfying.

Thanks for another enjoyable video, and stay safe.

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## GarY Nava

Ive just made the tailpiece for the emando and the video below gives you an idea of the processes involved in making one.
One thing that occurred to me as I was making it; its one of the few things that I make, where you can start and finish it in the same session- no gluing, no finishing etc. just hewn from one piece of material!
Cheers Gary

----------

John Kelly, 

MikeEdgerton, 

Monte Barnett, 

Rick Jones

----------


## MikeEdgerton

That is excellent! Thanks for posting this.

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## GarY Nava

The body of the electric mandolin is now together and all that extra internal work hidden from view- unless you watch the video!
Cheers Gary- and a Happy Christmas to one and all!

----------

ajh

----------


## John Kelly

Another great video, Gary.  I love the idea of your carving the top rather than having a flat top, and those rebates for the controls are rather classy too!
Have a happy and safe Christmas and I look forward to your next video in the New Year.

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## Monte Barnett

Just watched the latest video ... thanks so much for these, Gary! Its like dropping in for tea and catching up on your latest work. Echoing John Kelly on the safe & happy Christmas.

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## Bill McCall

> ........One thing that occurred to me as I was making it; its one of the few things that I make, where you can start and finish it in the same session- no gluing, no finishing etc. just hewn from one piece of material!


That's what I especially liked about woodturning :Smile: 

Nice looking electric.  thanks for sharing

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## GarY Nava

> Just watched the latest video ... thanks so much for these, Gary! Its like dropping in for tea and catching up on your latest work. Echoing John Kelly on the safe & happy Christmas.


Anytime you're this way, you're welcome to a cuppa!
Cheers Gary

----------

Monte Barnett

----------


## sonic

I am really enjoying your videos. I am building something similar. Not quite as complicated though. I wish I had thought of the centre section cutting out and gluing. I did a lot of drilling and routing #♂️.
I have made one that I have posted about previously. The current one is a variation trying to make it easier to build. You are providing some inspiration (to actually pull my finder out) to get on with it. 
I wish you a Happy Christmas and prosperous new year. 

Keep the videos coming.

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## GarY Nava

Hi Guys,
Hope that you are all keeping safe and well.
Ive just finished work on the purflings and bindings for the new chambered body electric mandolin and here are a few photos for you.
Cheers Gary

----------

ajh, 

Monte Barnett, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Gorgeous.

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## GarY Nava

Hi Guys,
Hope that you are all well. Here's the next video- this one shows the neck joint.
Cheers Gary

----------

ajh, 

mandrian

----------


## Monte Barnett

Watched this on your YouTube channel yesterday. Another great video! Thanks, Gary.  :Smile:

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## GarY Nava

> Watched this on your YouTube channel yesterday. Another great video! Thanks, Gary.


My pleasure!
 Keep safe, Gary

----------


## GarY Nava

Some more progress made!
Cheers Gary

----------

David Rambo, 

Monte Barnett, 

Verne Andru

----------


## GarY Nava

Hi Guys,
Hope that youre all keeping well and safe. The chambered body electric mandolin is now complete and heres the final video. There are some nice photos and a demo to show how it all works.
Cheers Gary.

----------

Bill McCall, 

billhay4, 

Chris Gray, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

David Rambo, 

John Soper, 

Rick Jones, 

Scot Thayer, 

seththedude

----------


## John Kelly

What an amazing range of tones you have included in this beautiful instrument, Gary.  Thanks again for posting the video.

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## CES

Oh, wow, that's beautiful, Gary, and I love the tonal versatility. Very cool, thanks for posting!

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## EdHanrahan

Love that it's based on the early Kay, and yet earlier Stromberg-Voisenet, body outline ... with a cutaway!!

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## Monte Barnett

Simply lovely, Gary! Thank you for inviting us in to watch.  :Smile:

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## GarY Nava

> Love that it's based on the early Kay, and yet earlier Stromberg-Voisenet, body outline ... with a cutaway!!


Interesting that you should say that Ed. I started using a similar shape to the emando when I built an acoustic mandocello back in 2008 and the shape morphed into what you see with my emandos. I thought it was totally original and then a I stumbled across someone playing a Kay on YouTube and thought my design had been ripped-off! And then I saw Rick Turner’s model T!
 D’oh! “Nothing new under the sun” as they say!
Cheers Gary

----------


## GarY Nava

Thanks for all of the positive comments, much appreciated.
Cheers Gary

----------


## sonic

> Thanks for all of the positive comments, much appreciated.
> Cheers Gary


Well deserved, a fantastic looking instrument.

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## jlsmandolin1952

Great looking build, Gary. I'll have to check out some of your YouTube videos. Keep up the good work!
                        John

----------

GarY Nava

----------

